# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  sliding compound mitre saw

## ajm

i want to get a sliding compound mitre saw but don't know where to start. the drop saws i have used in the past have not been great when it came to cutting on angles - i think this is because the hinge gets loose or unstable. i want a saw that will cut the angle that its set for without coming off line. i have a limited budget so spending less would be better but i am not inclined to buy cheap to test and throw away. i would appreciate any suggestions or tips for buying that you may wish to share.

----------


## Overkill

I can totally recommend Makita saws; surgically precise and built to last. One tip: unless you absolutely know you will need the reach of a 12" blade, save some money and weight with a 10" saw. They are not cheap at $900 to $1000 but worth it. I have not used them, but I have read several bad reports about the DeWalt saws, they are supposed to have accuracy problems. The Sharp saws look good and are a little cheaper than Makitas.

----------


## ajm

thanks overkill. where have you seen the sharp saws that you mentioned?

----------


## Kyle

X2 on the Makita.  They do a 'handyman' 10" SCMS model which you can picp up for between $450 - $500, but I've heard mixed reports about it. 
I was all lined up the other week to buy a 12" Makita, but a nearby Total Tools were doing a clearance on the Metabo (Electra Beckum) drop saws, as all new models are coming out.  
Picked up the 12" one for $499 (8" was $299) reduced from $1,149. 
Fantastic, smooth and super accurate saw.  The Makita IMO is still a better saw (just!), but at over half price I'll live with it's short comings. 
Maybe a call around to a few tool shops to see if any others are doing a clearance.

----------


## shauck

Sydney Tools have some good deals on Makita, including extra blades.

----------


## Overkill

You can see the Sharp saw range a Sydney tools as well - they will really try to sell you a Makita though, it seems to be their main brand. Other places to look are Total Tools and Just tools.

----------


## Marc

SYDNEY TOOLS - Bosch 305mm 2000W Professional Compound Mitre Saw With $500 Bonus
The new Bosh 12" 2000W, best saw for the money and best deal by far considering the extra blades and stand.
See demo on youtube  Bosch Sliding Mitre saw GCM 12 GDL Professional - YouTube
I disagree in relation to buying a 10" in stead of a 12" to save some money.

----------


## qurm

So, ajm, what did you end up getting?  I am also in the market for a sliding mitre saw, and looking for suggestions.   
My budget is really around $600 and I need to be able to move it around the house for various flooring, framing, decking projects (so nothing too big to move). 
Andy

----------


## ajm

> So, ajm, what did you end up getting? I am also in the market for a sliding mitre saw, and looking for suggestions.  
> My budget is really around $600 and I need to be able to move it around the house for various flooring, framing, decking projects (so nothing too big to move). 
> Andy

  Andy, 
(good name, BTW!) I didn't get anything. I am holding out until I finish the bathroom reno which has been occupying me for the last few weeks. I liked the Makita, Bosch, and Metabo 10 or 12 inch models. Thats as far as i got. If you look at Sydney Tools website (http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopdi...und+Mitre+Saws) there is quite an array of Makitas to choose from. It would be interesting to know the exact differences between them all.  
if, like you say, weight is an issue, stick to the 10inch jobbies. rig your self up a couple of blocks of wood that are the same height as the saw deck to use as support when operating on the floor.  
Given the financial year end is but weeks away, do your research carefully now, find out exactly what you want and then sign up for every tool website and store newsletter you can and scour the internet. if you don't mind second hand, keep an eye on gumtree also. you never know what will turn up there.  
Let me know how you get on and if you come across any super deals. 
Andrew

----------


## Boolligan

Ive had my bosh 12" profesional for 5 years, worked it hard and its one of the best tools i have ever purchased.  BUT its big and bloody heavy.... so am looking for 8-10" for every day small stuff/fitouts etc; i guess you get what you pay for unless your lucky enough to find a bargain when you are in the market.  I will purchase a makita soooooon.  If you only use the saw occasionally its a diiferent issue......  just make sure you research your needs ... ie compond mitre saw, bevels and full angle cuts both sides, AND THROW AWAY THE BLADE WITH BIG TEETH they are bloody dangerous. 
Cheers

----------


## Markw

I recently purchased a Bosch Glide Saw. OK its really a pro saw at about $1k but it's the most accurate saw I seen and used in years. Its only down is the inertia of the 12" blade kicking the arm during start is big.

----------


## scottyb

One more vote for Makita - I have had a 12 inch SCMS for 12+ years and it is the best money I ever spent on a tool. 
Cost me just under $1000 after shopping around (hardware shop prices were about $1400) - ended up buying from makita dealer. 
 It cuts as well as the day I bought it -  super accurate, cuts up to 600mm wide sheets by flipping over - so have been able to build plenty of built-in robes/cabinets etc.  Not very portable as people have said but I just built a small trolley on castors (using the saw) to roll it around the garage.

----------


## bowseruni

> I recently purchased a Bosch Glide Saw. OK its really a pro saw at about $1k but it's the most accurate saw I seen and used in years. Its only down is the inertia of the 12" blade kicking the arm during start is big.

  also have this saw, it's fantastic, highly recommend

----------


## stevo27

Ive got the cheaper Makita SCMS.  Its the LS1018L which I found for $449 a few months ago.  Its not the ultimate professsional saw, but Im using it around the home and I find it fantastic.  The dust bag is next to useless, but Im guessing most are.  Can do compound cuts both ways and has a laser too. 
Used it for tones of big solid timber around the deck and has been great.  Will be doing 90 sqm of floating floor and around 300m of trim soon, cant wait to give it some more accurate jobs!    :Brucelee:

----------


## ringtail

I have the makita 10 inch proper one, not the cheapy. While is does a good job, it is far from accurate needing regular checks and adjusting of the fence. Its only noticable when cutting wide boards though. Its also extremely agricultural in build quality. When you pull it all apart and look how its made its nothing flash at all. Maybe that's why they last. The best quality saws IMHO are Bosch - hands down, but they are a bit fiddly and not to be leant to anyone, especially the apprentice :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Micky013

I originally bought a cheap 10 inch Ryobi - Biggest mistake. After 2 years of checking the blade against a square for a true 90 degree cut, i bit the bullet and got the new 12 inch Makita - WOW, where had this been all my life. 
It cuts like a table saw. I NEVER have to check/reset the fence - if you do, i suggest you take it back. You certainly dont pay $1k plus for that rubbish. 
I did a lot of research before buying - belt driven Vs direct drive, Bosch, DeWalt, Makita etc etc...I can say you'll be hard pressed to smash a direct drive gearbox - i should know. A piece of Jarrah broke off and got caught in between the blade and guard causing an almightly jam and forcing the blade beyond the factory depth set screw and into (through) the aluminium arm. Freak accident, @@@@ my pants but the saw was ok-ish. Bought a new Bosch blade but had some extreme wobble, thought i had damaged the direct drive, saw out of warranty, turns out the new blade was crap. Bought a new Makita blade like the one that came with the saw and it was 100% as it was new. To say i was relieved is an understatement. 
In short, go Makita. You wont be disappointing. My philosophy when spending big bucks on tools is "your going to have it for life". $1000 over 30 + years (in my case) is nothing.

----------


## an3_bolt

...I dream of all these saws........had my little Elu for 14 years and it just will not die!!!

----------


## METRIX

> Sydney Tools have some good deals on Makita, including extra blades.

  We have 2 x Makita LS1016L, the one with the 4 slide rails, stupid reverse handle, and even stupider table locking mechanism [~11 months old], Accuracy 100%, Reliability 0% - pieces of garbage.
They have both had the electric brake fail, twice on one saw, Laser unit dead on one saw, and they both jam the safety guard upon lowering, then will all of a sudden drop like a brick !! 
Have contacted Makita about the problems and still waiting on a reply from 5 moths ago ! 
The also have problem with our Fein Dustex Vacs, using auto sense mode, the vac will turn on but will not turn off automatically, no other drop or slide saw we have does this, only the 1016L's. 
These saws are made in China and Sydney Tools assured us this was the TOP LINE saw and would be as reliable as the older units - Bollox. 
My mates have Japanese LS1013L, they flog them day after day and no problems, one also has Festool 10", nice saw but at over $150 for a blade not worth it [because they have a special 30mm arbour], but the laser failed on it after 3 years of continuous use, Festool replaced it for free, and sent the saw back to himm for free, excellent service but the saws are overpriced. 
We also have 2 Makita LS0714 [185mm], one Japanese - 18 moths old, and one Chinese - 3 months old, the Japanese has not missed a beat, the chinese has already busted the bearing which lifts the guards up, now the guard wont close all the way when raised ! 
Makita has definitely dropped their quality to compete with all the cheap Chinese brands out there, [Most of Makita is also Chinese anyway]
My guys prefer to use the old Htachi 12" belt drive we have instead of the Makita's because the Hitachi still works well, it is just too big and heavy. 
I will not buy any more Makita drop / compound saws unless they are Japanese, it's just not worth the hassle you get taking them to the service centre and being without you new saw for more then a week, while they source parts. 
I have heard good things about the BOSCH but don't own any so can't comment on them. 
BTW, If you buy anything from Sydney Tools you will be pressured into buying Makita, as they are Makita's No 1 Distributor, so they will talk down other brands in order to sway you to Makita.

----------


## ringtail

The electric brake on mine works when it feels like it. I wont buy another makita for business, but I'll happily stick my current one in my workshop and buy a Bosch for work, if the building industry ever recovers  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> The electric brake on mine works when it feels like it. I wont buy another makita for business, but I'll happily stick my current one in my workshop and buy a Bosch for work, if the building industry ever recovers

   :Exactly:  :What he said:

----------


## Crista

Just wondering if anyone thinks the hitachi sliding compound mitre saws rate into this conversation?

----------


## Bloss

Bit of a hard call - Japanese US & EU brand names bought more than 3-5 years ago were mostly made in Japan or UE country or US etc and were of relatively high quality even with the brands often having a 'trade' model range and 'occasional use' handyperson' range. Differences were in design, but mostly in components so bearings not bushes for example, cast aluminium rather than plastic, or a different type of plastic and so on.  
I have Ryobi and Makita tools from the '70s which are in superb condition after trade use all those years - they were supplied with things like extra brushes for motors and metal carry cases, sharpening tools and guides and so on. Ryobi now is OK DIY, but not trade. Makita - well depends which range and which model.  
Amongst others (too many!) I have Bosch, Fein, older Australian designed Triton router, De Walt, but for throwing around the ute and shed and house Ryobi, Makita, Hitachi - and a little Elu 6" circular that is just a great design and workhorse.  
In that time there has been huge transfer to Chinese or other Asian manufacturing plants, in the EU some moves to Eastern European plantsand quality has become highy variable.  
Some chinese made stuff is OK quality and mostly you get what you pay for - if you rely on the tool for your job then paying two or three times as much as a DIYer is worth it. If you are a DIYer and can afford to buy trade quality then go right ahead. As usual it's a compromise - buy the best you can afford, but don't buy cheap and expect dear performance. Sometimes the difference is marginal especially when the work is 'rough' ie: framing, sub-floor etc, the stuff that is 'hidden'. Accuracy is not so critical, finish is not as important and often  simple thing like better blades or bits with more teeth or tungsten not carbon steel etc can make a big difference. As can time spent setting up and regular checking. For a DIYer a bit of time on maintenance and stetting square to a fence etc isn't much trouble - when your income depends on it you just want it to work. 
As to design - EU countries tend to be way ahead so German, Swiss, Austrian and even Italian designs are usually best, UK usually rubbish and USA is patchy as it always has been with mixed success at good design and build variable too. De WAlt has been up and down, Milwaukee OK, but moves to Chinese sourcing of some has had an impact. 
So - IMO advice nowadays cannot be as broad as single brand name - that is useless unless it is specific brand and model number and sometimes even year of manufacture or model suffix (A, B etc) because the manufactures now can put out a brand and model which has identical descriptions, but are almost different machines.

----------

